# 7dp5dt and BFN



## flomo (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm 7dp5dt, and I have tested with a FRER, sadly the result is BFN. I was just wondering if any ladies out there have experienced the same, and still gone on to get a BFP.
This is my 2nd IVF, and can not afford another go.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Flomo - I don't have a personal experience of that but there have been lots of women on this forum who tested BFN and then BFP. You have tested too early honey. There is two weeks for a reason so try not to panic and test again on your OTD. Did you have three or 5 day ET?

Hope this helps and good luck with your testing. xx

Sash


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

I havent personally but I have been reading a diary from a member on here and she has just got a bfp after her test date! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=286253.msg5040649#msg5040649 Hope its just a bit early for you to be testing x


----------



## flomo (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I'm just feeling a bit defeated. I will try on Wednesday, and hope   that I get that BFP!


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck my love. The TWW is absolutely awful and you will have lots of doubts but try to stay positive. 7 days is too early. Good luck. Thinking of you.


----------

